# betta food



## dcollcutt (Apr 9, 2005)

i have only ever fed my bettas flake food is there any other foods that they eat they sometimes eat bloodworm but not very often


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Now that summer is comming feed em mosquito larvae.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

mine eat pellets, bloodworms, mysisshrimp, daphnia, blackworms, white worms, grindel worms,
and a few other things I know I'm forgetting.


RC


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Mine eat pellets, flakes, bloodworms, tubifex, shrimp, glassworms, occasionally live blackworms, whatever else I have around at the moment. They like the bloodworms, glassworms, and (surprisingly) flakes the best.


----------



## lawangrr (Apr 4, 2005)

do you have a link for these worms? I have asked LFS, they don't know what I am talking about.


----------

